# Who carries Barnes Vor-tx near Sandy?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been looking for this ammo and I can't find it around here. When I lived down south the Sportsman's in St. George always had it. I see lots of places that have the TTSX bullets in their reloading section, but I am looking for the loaded ammunition. I checked the Midvale Sportsman's and they didn't have it, Scheel's didn't have it either. I can find it online easily enough, but I might be able to save a few dollars on shipping charges if I could find a store around here that carries it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How about using Cabela's ship to store a week before you head up that way? 

No shipping charges that way.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Sportsmanship in Provo had the loaded Barnes at one time


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Sportsmans. Autocorrect .


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies has some. What caliber?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Loke said:


> Gunnies has some. What caliber?


Thanks, Loke! 150 grain .30-06.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

cabelas has some loaded barnes ammo. was there today


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

35whelen said:


> cabelas has some loaded barnes ammo. was there today


Cool. Thanks for the heads up, Whelen!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I still say that if you want to make sure you find it just to order it on Cabela's web site and then have it shipped to the store to pick it up. Just walking into a store and hoping that they have what you want is a crap shoot anymore. They might have it today and none tomorrow.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> I still say that if you want to make sure you find it just to order it on Cabela's web site and then have it shipped to the store to pick it up. Just walking into a store and hoping that they have what you want is a crap shoot anymore. They might have it today and none tomorrow.


Thanks for the advice, Critter. That's good to know. Definitely don't want to make a special trip and have them not have it there.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Barnes show the best accuracy when loaded close to the lands. I have seen many an Internet forum where the vortex were acceptable but not that accurate. I know if u don't reload it can be tough but thought I would throw it out there. Also I wouldn't be hesitant to use the regular Barnes TSX bullets. Sure the ttsx tips are cool but the regular TSX will work just as well within exceptable hunting ranges (500 yards?) so I don't see any reason to fix something that isn't broken.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I still say that if you want to make sure you find it just to order it on Cabela's web site and then have it shipped to the store to pick it up.


I have an open order at cabelas going on 5 months now, they actually called me wanting to cancel it. I told them heck no... let'er ride.

Sidenote: Why can't we order powders and have them shipped to store? I dont get that at all... I also dont understand if you order primers you have a hazmat fee... or powder you get a hazmat fee, but if you order loaded cartridges, made up of primers and powder that's A-OK! No hazmat fee!

/boggle

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Barnes show the best accuracy when loaded close to the lands. I have seen many an Internet forum where the vortex were acceptable but not that accurate. I know if u don't reload it can be tough but thought I would throw it out there. Also I wouldn't be hesitant to use the regular Barnes TSX bullets. Sure the ttsx tips are cool but the regular TSX will work just as well within exceptable hunting ranges (500 yards?) so I don't see any reason to fix something that isn't broken.


I couldn't get the vortex to shoot very accurate out of my 7 mm mag


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Gallensons has had it every time I needed it, they are downtown on 100 or 200 south just east of state. Cabelas I think has it as well, so it's about the same distance for you either direction.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Sidenote: Why can't we order powders and have them shipped to store? I dont get that at all... I also dont understand if you order primers you have a hazmat fee... or powder you get a hazmat fee, but if you order loaded cartridges, made up of primers and powder that's A-OK! No hazmat fee!
> 
> /boggle
> 
> -DallanC


I would assume that it is due to the amount of powder in there being a pound vs 20 rounds with only 50-75 grains each or about 1/5 of a pound; just my assumption. I had puzzled about the same issue, but they didn't ever seem to have it online either so I just found it all locally, sometimes with help of local FB shooting forums. Lot of guys around with businesses selling powder only out of their homes.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Every time I'm at Sportsmans inProvo I go by the ammo isle. I check for the loaded Vor-Tex ammo in 3 cartidges: 338 Win Mag, with a 210 grain bullet 30-06 Springfield with a 150 grain bullet, and 7mm-08 Remington with a 120 grain bullet. I'm not there to buy, just check. It's part of the ritual, I guess. I've never been when they didn't have the 338 and 30-06. It has been hit and miss for the 7mm-08.


----------

